# Costa Rica



## jasper181 (May 2, 2017)

Headed down to Costa Rica to fish for a few days this month. Anyone ever been , any must do's in the Los Suenos area?


----------



## flingin1 (May 2, 2017)

Yeah charter a boat to the FAD's and catch Marlin.


----------



## jasper181 (May 9, 2017)

We just got back but the guys I went with actually own a boat down there so no charter necessary. Billfishing was slow but did catch some grouper and a nice Rooster.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (May 9, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> We just got back but the guys I went with actually own a boat down there so no charter necessary. Billfishing was slow but did catch some grouper and a nice Rooster.



Trey?


----------



## Curly (May 9, 2017)

Be careful with mosquitos, best friend contracted Dungue Fever down there 2 weeks ago and has been hospitalized over a week now.


----------



## jasper181 (May 10, 2017)

TT was with us.



flatheadpatrol said:


> Trey?


----------

